# Tudor North Flag - Leather Strap



## XanderCray (Jun 13, 2019)

I have a North Flag on bracelet. Does anyone know where I can purchase the leather strap?

Thank you.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

XanderCray said:


> I have a North Flag on bracelet. Does anyone know where I can purchase the leather strap?
> 
> Thank you.


 I would try a Tudor authorized dealer, and it will be expensive, otherwise get something custom made.


----------

